# how can I edit a .jsxbin file



## Diproy50

I want to edit a .jsxbin file. but I can't. Because its binary coded. Is there any way that I can able to restore the binary code as a working .jsx or something?



The code is like that now- 


@[email protected]@[email protected]ECfRB
EXzJjTjUjSjJjOjHjJjGjZDfjzEiKiTiPiOEfRDVzBjDFfAFbFdCffffABnzBjCGnbyBn0ABgygbbyB
n0ACJygbnAEXBfjCfRBCzBhLHCHnjGfeiJiXiBiSiOiJiOiHhahAiXjBjSjOjJjOjHhAjEjVjSjJjOj
HhAhDjHjHhOhAiTjIjPjXjJjOjHhAjOjPjOhNiKiTiPiOhAjMjPjHjHjJjOjHhAjCjFjMjPjXhOhAiF
jSjSjPjShAjXjBjThahAhCnnneBhCffJygbnAEXBfjCfRBVFfyBffABnzBjBInbyBn0ABJygbnAEXBf
jCfRBCHCHnjIfehaiFiSiSiPiShahAiFjSjSjPjShAjEjVjSjJjOjHhAhDjHjHhAjDjBjOhHjUhAjPj
VjUjQjVjUhAjBjOjZjUjIjJjOjHhOhAiFjSjSjPjShAjXjBjThAhCnnneBhCffABF40BhAB0AzCjHjH
JAgbMgbbyBn0AGJygbnASzBjGKFUzCjcjcLVKfFnndBnftJygbnASzBjEMAEjzEiEjBjUjFNfntnftO
ygbbygbn0ABaygbbygbn0ABJygbnAEVzBjFOfEnfAVGfBAVKfFByBzBhcPAEXzLjJjTiVjOjEjFjGjJ
jOjFjEQfjzBifRfRBVFfGffbygbn0ABaygbbygbn0ABJygbnAEXzFjBjQjQjMjZSfVOfERBVFfGffAV...


----------



## Fjandr

Yeah, you'd need to run the binary through a decompiler. The output won't be pretty, but it's a starting point.


----------



## Diproy50

can you please tell me which decompiler is good for that?


----------



## koala

Try the Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit - How to open a file with a .JSXBIN extension


----------



## Diproy50

@koala It's not possible. because Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit will open this file as human unreadable. like- 

@[email protected]@[email protected]ECfRB
EXzJjTjUjSjJjOjHjJjGjZDfjzEiKiTiPiOEfRDVzBjDFfAFbFdCffffABnzBjCGnbyBn0ABgygbbyB
n0ACJygbnAEXBfjCfRBCzBhLHCHnjGfeiJiXiBiSiOiJiOiHhahAiXjBjSjOjJjOjHhAjEjVjSjJjOj
HhAhDjHjHhOhAiTjIjPjXjJjOjHhAjOjPjOhNiKiTiPiOhAjMjPjHjHjJjOjHhAjCjFjMjPjXhOhAiF
jSjSjPjShAjXjBjThahAhCnnneBhCffJygbnAEXBfjCfRBVFfyBffABnzBjBInbyBn0ABJygbnAEXBf
jCfRBCHCHnjIfehaiFiSiSiPiShahAiFjSjSjPjShAjEjVjSjJjOjHhAhDjHjHhAjDjBjOhHjUhAjPj
VjUjQjVjUhAjBjOjZjUjIjJjOjHhOhAiFjSjSjPjShAjXjBjThAhCnnneBhCffABF40BhAB0AzCjHjH
JAgbMgbbyBn0AGJygbnASzBjGKFUzCjcjcLVKfFnndBnftJygbnASzBjEMAEjzEiEjBjUjFNfntnftO
ygbbygbn0ABaygbbygbn0ABJygbnAEVzBjFOfEnfAVGfBAVKfFByBzBhcPAEXzLjJjTiVjOjEjFjGjJ
jOjFjEQfjzBifRfRBVFfGffbygbn0ABaygbbygbn0ABJygbnAEXzFjBjQjQjMjZSfVOfERBVFfGffAV...



But I need this thing as readable and editable.


----------



## Diproy50

@Fjandr I am expecting reply from you.


----------



## Diproy50

@Fjandr I used some decoder. but didn't get the appropriate thing yet. I used this tool - 

Base64 Decode and Encode - Online


----------



## Fjandr

> @Fjandr I am expecting reply from you.


It is not anyone's job to provide help here; this is a volunteer forum. I understand English may not be your first language, so you may not have intended the tone of the above to sound like a demand. However, that is how it comes across as a native English speaker, just so you're aware.

Upon looking into it, jsxbin is designed to prevent jsx scripts from being human-readable. As such, this request violates the terms of this site. We cannot help you to achieve this, as if you had authorization from the script's creator you would not need a decompiler.

Additionally, as far as I can tell the only available decompilers are not capable of retrieving the core logic of jsx scripts, so the question is moot anyway.


----------

